# Sardis Lake Campground in Sardis, Mississippi



## ctfortner

http://www.campercommunity.com/directory/listing/reviews/sardis_lake_campground

This is an older park that could really use some attention. The bathroom stalls are small, not up to date, and the water was not very hot for us. There were a lot of kids there, but I would not call this the most kid friendly place. It was loud, rough and rowdy, which I like :shocked:, just not when any kids are with us.

The spots were plenty large enough, but where was only one post between two sites where the electrical hookups were, so I had to run to wally mart and purchase a electrical extension to reach it, it was about 30 feet away.

Sardis lake is great for fishing and there is a minimal playground for the kids. Overall, the park is ok and we would return if nearby area were full, probably not otherwise. We camped in a travel trailer.

Waterfront Access:yes-lake
Shade Trees:yes
Pool Access:no
Pets Allowed:yes
Tents Allowed:yes

*Sardis Lake*
U.S. Army Corps of Engineers
29049 Highway 315
 Sardis, MS 38666-0186
Phone: (662) 563-4531

*Recreational Activities:*

Boating
Camping
Fishing
Hiking
Hunting
Interpretive Programs
Off Highway Vehicle
Picnicking
Recreational Vehicles
Visitor Center
Water Sports
Wildlife Viewing

*Directions & Lake History/Factoid*







_Directions:_ Fom Memphis, TN, 50 miles south on I-55 to Sardis, then 7 miles east on MS 315. 

 







_Factoid:_ Sardis Lake, MS, on the Tallahatchie River, is known for its sand beaches and fishing opportunities. A State Park with swimming pool, recreation hall, cabins and a golf course is located at Sardis Lake.


----------



## amy0807

That was the impression I got of this park when we drove by it a while back. Glad we decided against it for Labor Day. Sounds like hubby would like it (rough and rowdy) but with the kids in tow I'll skip it.


----------

